# CSI decisions



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I just read on on TVGuide web site that the New York show will get a 9th season, but we won't be getting any more of the Caruso one liners as CSI Miami has been canned. So we will find out how that season ending show on NY with Mac Taylor getting shot changes/or no how he interacts with his fellow CSI's.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's official.... CSI: Miami cancelled, CSI: New York renewed. As I understand it, CSI New York was renewed because it was cheaper than CSI Miami. See http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/05/13/report-csi-miami-canceled-csi-ny-renewed/133850/


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

COOL!!!


~Alan


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm shocked and so glad at the same time. I quit watching Miami years ago because it just became so ridiculous. I'm still a big fan of the NY and original version(even with all the character changes) though. I really expected this to go the other way. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I am with you for not watching CSI Miami for the last 2 years. I have to say that those one line sun glass moments of Cane were too much after a while.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

seern said:


> I am with you for not watching CSI Miami for the last 2 years. I have to say that those one line sun glass moments of Cane were too much after a while.


I quit watching CSI:Miami a couple of episodes into Season 1 when they had mountains in the background and found a body on the side of a large hill. Not quite Miami folks...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Way to go, Lt. Dan! :joy:


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing how a lot of us feel the same way. Thanks CBS!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BLWedge09 said:


> I'm shocked and so glad at the same time. I quit watching Miami years ago because it just became so ridiculous. I'm still a big fan of the NY and original version(even with all the character changes) though. I really expected this to go the other way. Glad I was wrong.


could not have said this any better!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Personally I won't miss it. I'm sick of Hollywood cloning and franchising.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Personally I won't miss it. I'm sick of Hollywood cloning and franchising.


Does that mean you won't watch the NCIS LA shows too?

Maybe it is time for one of the networks to be brave and try a 1/2 hour or 1 hour long Western series again?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TBoneit said:


> Does that mean you won't watch the NCIS LA shows too?
> 
> Maybe it is time for one of the networks to be brave and try a 1/2 hour or 1 hour long Western series again?


While my wife enjoys NCIS LA I never have. What would be nice is for the networks to be brave and return to variety instead of cloning and franchising.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> Does that mean you won't watch the NCIS LA shows too?
> 
> Maybe it is time for one of the networks to be brave and try a 1/2 hour or 1 hour long Western series again?


Would be nice if one of the networks were brave enough and try to come up with something new rather than cloning successful franchises and ripping off old classics.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> While my wife enjoys NCIS LA I never have. What would be nice is for the networks to be brave and return to variety instead of cloning and franchising.


NCIS: LA has a different feel than NCIS, and often deals with different types of cases...

The CSI shows have even more of a different feel... NY is far more straight forward than the original, and goodness knows that Miami devolved into pure soap opera camp...

CSI: Boise however is a complete rip-off of "Lost" though... 

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Would be nice if one of the networks were brave enough and try to come up with something new rather than cloning successful franchises and ripping off old classics.


I really like "Hawaii Five-O"...

I'm just hoping "The Rockford Files" never sees the light of day... at least as long as Vince Vaughn is attached anyway... 

~Alan


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I quit watching CSI:Miami a couple of episodes into Season 1 when they had mountains in the background and found a body on the side of a large hill. Not quite Miami folks...


Maybe they should have combined the two shows, called it CSI: East Coast and filmed it in western Canada...


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

mreposter said:


> Maybe they should have combined the two shows, called it CSI: East Coast and filmed it in western Canada...


Or in the LA.In CSI Miami on a few occasions in the backround you saw the Queen Mary & the bubble !


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> It's official.... CSI: Miami cancelled, CSI: New York renewed. As I understand it, CSI New York was renewed because it was cheaper than CSI Miami. See http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/05/13/report-csi-miami-canceled-csi-ny-renewed/133850/


YAY!!!!!!

I still have no clue how that show stayed on their air for as long as it did.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

BLWedge09 said:


> I'm shocked and so glad at the same time. I quit watching Miami years ago because it just became so ridiculous. I'm still a big fan of the NY and original version(even with all the character changes) though. I really expected this to go the other way. Glad I was wrong.


We watch the original religiously. We so wanted to like CSI:NY, but couldn't continue watching after they found the one rat in NY that just happened to ingest a bullet that killed a victim. Gimme a break.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Or in the LA.In CSI Miami on a few occasions in the backround you saw the Queen Mary & the bubble !


Just about the entire show is filmed in the LA area with the exception of a couple of exterior scenes. Always gave me a laugh how the CSI Miami HQ is some 3000 miles away in Hawthorne California and last I remember was a credit union.

You might be able to get away making someone think the Queen Mary is a a cruise ship if shot from a great distance but that dome is a dead giveaway in my book.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> Just about the entire show is filmed in the LA area with the exception of a couple of exterior scenes. Always gave me a laugh how the CSI Miami HQ is some 3000 miles away in Hawthorne California and last I remember was a credit union.
> 
> You might be able to get away making someone think the Queen Mary is a a cruise ship if shot from a great distance but that dome is a dead giveaway in my book.


You are correct. That building is the Administrative Headquarters for the F.A.A. Federal Credit Union.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Or in the LA.In CSI Miami on a few occasions in the backround you saw the Queen Mary & the bubble !


Wow, that's even worse than seeing hills and mountains. :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> You might be able to get away making someone think the Queen Mary is a a cruise ship if shot from a great distance but that dome is a dead giveaway in my book.


Never having been to Miami or Los Angeles, I've never been too distracted by the differences...

A co-worker of mine who lived in Miami for many years however... LOL!!

~Alan


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Some of the cast on Miami was actually engaging. Caruso, on the other hand, has always been a comic book cop: both on CSI Miami and NYPD Blue.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

BTW... today may be the last day, but for those CSI fans out there, iTunes has the pilot episodes of all three series (and more shows) for free...

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I gave up on CSI: Miami & NY a couple of seasons ago, but still watch the original.

As for NCIS, I really enjoy LA, but couldn't make it through the first season of the original.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> While my wife enjoys NCIS LA I never have. What would be nice is for the networks to be brave and return to variety instead of cloning and franchising.


Fair enough. I like them both and they seem different enough to me. I suspect that someone pitched an idea and the network said we want to leverage the name NCIS and use a few cameos to get things rolling.

What I hate is when they start a 2 parter in one show and finish it in a another show.

Or the last two NCIS shows where there was no indication it would be 2 parts leading into a third part that looks like it will be a cliffhanger finale. Yuck


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> What I hate is when they start a 2 parter in one show and finish it in a another show.


Yes, yes, yes. I definitely hate that. I haven't watched Hawaii 5-0 in 3 weeks because they did that thing with NCIS: LA. I don't watch NCIS: LA so I can't watch the 2nd part.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, yes, yes. I definitely hate that. I haven't watched Hawaii 5-0 in 3 weeks because they did that thing with NCIS: LA. I don't watch NCIS: LA so I can't watch the 2nd part.


While the two shows were definitely connected, they were SORTA contained, so I don't think you NEEDED to watch NCIS:LA to enjoy 5-0. That being said, given the amount of promotion CBS had for it, I'm surprised you didn't record NCIS:LA just for the second part...

I personally enjoyed the crossover. The two shows made sense together given their connections/similarities...

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> While the two shows were definitely connected, they were SORTA contained, so I don't think you NEEDED to watch NCIS:LA to enjoy 5-0.


Good, maybe I'll watch it.



Alan Gordon said:


> That being said, given the amount of promotion CBS had for it, I'm surprised you didn't record NCIS:LA just for the second part...


I have DVR's, I don't watch commercials. I had no idea it was a cross series thing until a week had already passed and someone at work told me about it.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Good, maybe I'll watch it.


You won't get the WHOLE story, but you'll get part of it... and the second part has a considerable amount of history related to LA...



RunnerFL said:


> I have DVR's, I don't watch commercials. I had no idea it was a cross series thing until a week had already passed and someone at work told me about it.


I always fast forward through commercials instead of skipping, so I saw it a million times... not that it mattered since I watch both series.

~Alan


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Not a big fan of the two CSI spinoffs.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> That being said, given the amount of promotion CBS had for it, I'm surprised you didn't record NCIS:LA just for the second part...


I watch them both and had no idea they were doing the cross promotional thing and accidentally watched NCIS:LA first. I kept thinking I was missing something, then watched H5O and figured everything out.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I quit watching CSI Miami a few years back. I've tried to watch since but I couldn't get into it again. I like CSI NY but the problem is the way it's been written. Last season everyone involved thought it was done. They wrote the perfect finale for the show. Then, it came back. This season has felt like it was going through the motions just plodding to the end when they could try to write another finale. They did so, it wasn't near as good as last but was sufficient. Now it's back again. I wish CBS with these shows that have a long history and loyal audiences they'd announce it's status in enough time for an appropriate ending to be written.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Good, maybe I'll watch it.
> 
> I have DVR's, I don't watch commercials. I had no idea it was a cross series thing until a week had already passed and someone at work told me about it.


I think that is the point of the Dishnetwork Hopper with PTAT. If only a week had passed you could have watched it since it reportedly saves 8 days of prime time. Or reportedly you could have marked it save and it would have stayed until deleted.

For that reason alone I would junk everything and get two Hoppers & a Joey. If I could convince someone to learn a new remote and Interface etc. I could get along with one Hopper & 2 Joeys except the other way gives redundancy.

To me that is a killer feature. With two tuner DVRs I'd need three in one location plus two more at other locations to get the same results, or a HR34 with 3 DVRs. That would be to record all four prime time networks and two National channels in one location.

Now that they have added autoskip to PTAT I want it even more.

YMMV


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> For that reason alone I would junk everything and get two Hoppers & a Joey.


One big problem with that though. That's DISH...


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> One big problem with that though. That's DISH...


Not a problem. I have no bias for either. I've had both and cable at the same time too. Based on posts here from users that have compared both on the same HDTV I see no problems with the picture on either.

Since the only sports I watch are on both at the same expense to me that is no biggie.

Those that switched either way seem happy overall.

From my recollection DirecTV doesn't do innovative things. 
Dishnetwork had the first integrated satellite DVR (Dishplayer), Which Microsoft did the software and then later they reworked it for DirecTV (UltimateTV), I believe Dishnetwork rolled out Mpeg4 first, definitely the first for HD & SD with their Eastern Arc. I believe this gives them the lead in switching to only Mpeg4.

I wonder when DirecTv will start doing that rather than launching new satellites to get more bandwidth. In the long run switching could be a better option. As a start they need to stop distributing any receivers or DVRs that can't do mpeg4.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

I was a fan of the first CSI until Williiam Petersen left the show. I watched it some after that, but to me it was never the same without him  I finally just stopped watching it altogether.


----------

